# pas de nostalgie, juste un peu de curiosité...



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Il y a quelques jours, je refléchissais*, seul assis sur un rocher, le nez au vent et le vague à l'âme...

Au bout d'un moment je me suis dit comme ça :
"mon p'tit Bobby, tout ça est bien beau**, mais quand on y pense, c'est vrai qu'on aime bien découper le passé proche en décennies".
On aime bien dire "les années 70", "les années 80" c'est bon je vais pas toutes vous les faire non plus hein...
Atta, atta, j'ai pas fini!


Pour ma part, quand j'évoque les décennies récentes, (j'ai bien dit "récentes") j'ai deux réactions.

*1. *Je vais essayer de faire le malin, l'érudit, de dire : "ouaaaaais, môaaaa, les années 60, tu me dis ça, direct je pense à la lutte des afro-américains contre la ségrégation, Malcolm X et Martin Luther King, je pense guerre du Viet-nam, si tu me dis années 70, paf, j'te réponds Watergate, khmers rouges, ben ouais attends me prends pas pour un anafla... un afanal... un mec qui sait pas lire, alors hé oh!"

... 
*2.*J'essaye d'être un peu honnête avec moi-même, d'être un brin objectif quoi, et je réalise que bêtement je pense à tout ça en terme de musique, sans doute parce que ça a toujours été une passion puis un métier, ou alors parce que c'est l'apanage des p'tits cons de ma génération, je ne sais pas...
Bref pour moi, le premier truc qui me vient à l'esprit, vraiment spontanément, c'est :
les 60's c'est les Beatles et les beach boys, ouais, à mort, en plus chui fan!!! 
les 70's, évidemment ma grande, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, Woodstock, on se grimpe les uns sur les autres dans des vans VW orange sans s'emmerder avec des capotes!!
les 80's, ben bien sûr l'hégémonie des synthés pourraves, les ingés son qui te foutent de la reverb à crever que tu croirais que ça existait pas avant, Cargo de Nuit et compagnie, puis le sida aussi, ah ouais ça c'est pas musical, mais c'est vrai que ça m'y fait penser quand même...

Par contre quand j'arrive aux années 90...
Plus rien... 
J'ai beau chercher, il y a bien des trucs qui m'ont marqué, que ce soit musicalement ou autre, mais que des choses personnelles, rien qui ne m'apparaisse fédérateur, comme ce que j'ai cité plus haut... 
Je ne me vois pas dire à un pote "les années 90 pour moi, c'est ça, ça et ça, tu te souviens? Oh la la l'bordel hé j'te dis pas la crise de rire!!" et voir l'autre comprendre tout de suite de quoi je parle, me faire un sourire entendu et commander une autre bière d'un discret signe de tête en glissant au serveur "on se rappelle le bon temps des années 90"...

Alors je me dis que ça doit être trop frais, trop récent, les arts et lettres n'ont pas eu le temps de véhiculer de beaux clichés là-dessus...
Mais là ou j'ai un doute c'est que j'ai déjà une petite idée sur ce qu'on risque de retenir des années 2000... Donc ça peut pas être ça...
Peut être que c'était une période pendant laquelle j'était un peu ailleurs, un peu trop tourné sur moi-même... Ouais p'têt...

:mouais:

M'enfin bon, bref...
Vu que depuis 2 jours je suis un peu isolé, je n'ai pas eu le temps de sonder mon entourage, donc je m'en viens sonder dans le coin : 

...
Vous, les années 90, vite fait, vous les définiriez comment?  



* nan j'déconne
**oui je me dis toujours "tout ça est bien beau" quand j'ai fini de faire semblant de réfléchir, de préférence au moment ou des gens passent, comme ça, ça fait plus crédible.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> tout simplement tu as pris de la bouteille ! tes élans de jeunesse se sont émoussés


Je ne sais pas trop comment expliquer ce genre de "trou noir", mais justement, le but du jeu, pour ça...
C'est plutôt de répondre à la question en fin de post!! 

(je sais j'aurais pu mettre juste ladite question, mais j'aime bien m'épancher...  )


----------



## Galatée (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Vous, les années 90, vite fait, vous les définiriez comment?



Bah, les années 90, Nirvana, Radiohead, Noir Désir... Quand même, c'est hyper différent des années 80 !
Nirvana a changé la face du rock, Noir Désir a montré qu'il existe un vrai rock français (plutôt un nouveau rock français, par rapport à Téléphone par exemple qui n'a rien à voir) et ils ont montré la voie à plein de jeunes rockers français. Et Radiohead, ben c'est la pop-rock anglaise qui renaît complètement (avec Oasis, mais à mon avis tout à fait personnel, c'est moins original), parce que depuis les Beatles on ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait eu beaucoup de groupes pop en Angleterre...

Enfin, ce ne sont que des exemples (et je ne parle que du rock et de la pop anglaise, d'autres retiendront d'autres genres musicaux)... Qui n'a pas écouté Nirvana, quand même (même moi, pourtant, j'avais 6-7 ans !) ?
On peut aussi remarquer le développement de l'électro (que j'aime) et du rap (même si je n'aime pas).


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Amok (4 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> parce que depuis les Beatles on ne peut pas dire qu'il y ait eu beaucoup de groupes pop en Angleterre...


:afraid:


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Les free party, très proche du mouvement hippie, le retour de la droite, d'abord avec Baladur et pasqua, puis chirac !
Le bug de l'an 2000, les start up ...
tout ça quoi 
Mais c'est surement pas la meilleur décennie


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

Je sais, tu exprimes ton avis. Mais ce n'est pas le sujet. Tu peux tenter d'en ouvrir un autre là-dessus, mais ta façon de l'aborder étant très personnelle voire polémique, Victor, tu sais aussi comment ça va tourner. Je te le demande donc : ne le fais pas exprès non plus  Merci.


----------



## toys (4 Février 2006)

je reste sur le mouvement éléctro mais la musique s'est bien plus secteurisé il n'y a pas eu de gros mouvement d'ensemble les son et les information passe tellement vite que tu n'a plus a écouté le même truc que t'ont voisin tu a plus de facilité a aller cherché "ta" musique donc plus de mouvement de masse (je tien a dire que des mec comme ben harper quand même).

part contre on a vue des mouvements de masse pour des festival ou les gens ne vienne plus voir 1 groupe comme avant mais 8 ou 9.

ou des truc de malade mental comme le fury fest ou avant cela était impossible du fait de la lenteur des information. 


je pense que les gens ne sont plus "fan" d'un groupe mais d'un style de musique et de vie.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Février 2006)

Moi, les années 70, ça m'évoque plutôt le disco, Sheila, Claude François (un chanteur "branché" ),.. Quant aux années 90, je suis comme Bobby : ça ne m'évoque pas grand-chose, enfin rien de marquant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Voyez vous mes chers petits*
commençons par le commencement, vous êtes face à un écran à perdre du temps à lire des inepties. Vous avez le sentiment de ne pas être seul devant votre engin, vous êtes en contact avec des gens que vous ne connaissez pas, n'avez jamais vu pour la plupart et détesteriez certainement si vous aviez l'occasion de les rencontrer.

Et pourtant dans les années 90 où il ne s'est rien passé, il y a tout de même eu une révolution cybernétique qui a transformé la face du monde et a révolutionné le monde de l'information.

Oui oui, Internet, chers amis, Internet, cette fabuleuse invention qui fait que vous êtes en train de perdre votre temps à de oisives occupations.




:hein:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Certes. Mais on parlait de musique.




*Quand l'auteur de ce sujet parle*
de guerre du Viêt-Nam de Watergate et de Khmers rouges, je pense qu'il ne parlait pas de musique camarade.

Regarder en arrière ne me fait pas prioritairement penser à ce qui me passait dans les feuilles.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques jours, je refléchissais*, seul assis sur un rocher, le nez au vent et le vague à l'âme...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...



C'est dingue, mon p'tit Bobby,  comme tes questions, au premier rat bord "à la con" peuvent être d'une profondeur insoupçonnée.

Là, j'me disais "Kilékon, dans les 90's, il y a eu ... Pitin©, caisse qu'y a eu ???". Pis, j'ai trouvé, suite logique des 80's, il y a eu la soupe ! De tous temps, il y a eu de la soupe, mais cette décennie est la seule ou elle ait dominé comme ça l'univers musical.

Certes, les "grands" des décennies précédentes qui sont toujours là sont toujours grands (du moins dans l'ensemble ... :mouais: ) mais moins, je trouve, et les nouveaux, sont certes excellents comme "pompe à fric", mais comme musiciens ... bof bof bof ! Tout du moins, ceux qui "percent", comme on dit. En matière de musique, on est passé du "commerce de l'art" à "l'art du commerce".

Voilà. Ah si, note pour reineman : le rock français existe, il doit certes se sentir bien seul, exilé aux états unis comme il est, mais il existe, il s'appelle Little Bob, et peu le savent (il est vrai qu'il n'est pas aussi célèbre que le premier jauni à l'idée venu) mais il est français. A une époque, nous avions aussi eu un "groupe pop", Taï Phong, malheureusement, son évaporation ne nous en à laissé qu'un j.j.Goldman, dommage.

EDIT : Ah, j'oubliais, on à eu aussi le rock franco-américain à un moment, quand Véronique Sanson coécrivait sa musique avec Stephen Still.


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

les années '90..

Rien ne s'est passé...

Chute de l'URSS
Guerre du Koweit, 1990-1991
Sommet de la Terre de Rio de Janeiro (1992)
Guerre dans l'ex-Yougoslavie
Guerres en Tchétchénie
Protocole de Kyoto (1997)
1er forum mondial de l'eau, Marrakech (1997)
*La France remporte la Coupe du Monde de Football (1998)*  ..ça c'était de la triche c'est vrai  
Tempêtes en France (26 et 28 décembre 1999)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> les années '90..
> 
> Rien ne s'est passé...
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'en dehors de la musique, il s'est passé plein de truc, dans les années 90, mais justement, il y en à tellement eu qu'on a du mal à en définir deux ou trois de dominants. Même la chute du communisme prend des airs anecdotiques (puis rappelons que le mur de Berlin est tombé en 89, et qu'a partir de ce moment, l'URSS était déjà morte, même si elle ne le savait pas encore).

Quant à la coupe du monde de foutebôle, dans le style "non évènement ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> les années '90..
> 
> Rien ne s'est passé...
> 
> ...





*Merci*
Wikipedia


----------



## La mouette (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Merci*
> Wikipedia




il faut le faire connaître


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Février 2006)

En vrac et pour rester dans la zique :
Deep Purple, Lez Zeppelin, Aerosmith, The Who, Pink Floyd, Santana, Chicago (Transit Authority), ZZ Top, Ten Years After, Queen, Supertramp, Creedence (Clearwater Revival)...
Et comme dirait bobby :



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Par contre quand j'arrive aux années 90...
> Plus rien...



J'ai dû vieillir trop vite


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Dans les années 90, on a vu arriver les prémices de la techno avec la house music et l'acid music. Dans le nord de la France, les imports musicaux viennent de l'Angleterre et de la Belgique et on s'est pris cette grande vague dans la gueule dans les années 90.
A la radio, c'était Midnight Oil, Simply Red, REM, Soulgarden, The Verve, Blur, RadioHead, Les Red Hot...

Si, y'a quand même eu pas mal de trucs. De là à dire que c'était exceptionnel, y'a un pas que je ne franchirai pas. Mais bon.

A cette époque, j'avais 20 ans, je jouais dans un groupe, et j'écoutais plutôt des vieux trucs pour m'inspirer... Et ça m'a mené au jazz plus tard.




'Tain !!! J'avais oublié les Smashing Pumpkins...


----------



## Burzum (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et le vague à l'âme...



Et la compagnie Créole ?  

Les années 90, c'est les derniers années de Mittérand, le clonage de la brebis Dolly, l'explosion d'internet et des musiques életroniques, la coupe de monde de foot (BEURK !!!), la renaissance du Punk à travers le Grunge (Nirvana bien sûr :love: ), la guerre du Koweit, la guerre de Tchétchénie...
En fait à part Nirvana, rien ne me revient immédiatement à la mémoire sur les années 90. J'ai dû faire un petit tour sur google pour écrire tout ça.
Tu as raison Bobby, on est con, à part la musique, rien ne nous a touché ni marqué dans les années 90... Tout est virtuel quand ce n'est pas juste sous notre nez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Dans les années 90, on a vu arriver les prémices de la techno avec la house music et l'acid music. Dans le nord de la France, les imports musicaux viennent de l'Angleterre et de la Belgique et on s'est pris cette grande vague dans la gueule dans les années 90.
> A la radio, c'était Midnight Oil, Simply Red, REM, Soulgarden, The Verve, Blur, RadioHead, Les Red Hot...
> 
> Si, y'a quand même eu pas mal de trucs. De là à dire que c'était exceptionnel, y'a un pas que je ne franchirai pas. Mais bon.
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il y a du bon dans ce que tu cites, mais ceux qui ont fait du bon à cette période l'ont fait dans la droite ligne de ce que faisaient leurs aînés. Les autres, on voit aujourd'hui comment ça a dégénéré (starac et cie). Quant au RAP, ceux qui pensent qu'il a vu le jour dans les 90's, soit ils sont trop jeunes pour savoir, soit ils ont la mémoire courte. La première fois que j'ai entendu parler de rap, je n'avais pas encore fait mon service militaire, et j'habitait encore à Orly, donc c'était au plus tard en 1972. A l'époque, le courant "hip hop" dominant s'appelait le "smurf", et il y avait à la télé un présentateur noir avec des lunettes roses, dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, qui animait une émission hebdomadaire sur le sujet.


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

Sidney ?


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

Pour moi, les 90's c'est essentiellement l'essor des designers drugs (MDA, MDMA et consorts), conjointement à la techno qui va avec - rythme binaire accéléré qui simule l'acte sexuel en groupe (en réponse au punk-rock des 70's qui simulait l'affrontement en goupe - dancefloor, quand tu nous tient...).
J'ai l'air de dénigrer comme ça, mais j'étais pas le dernier sur les rangs, à l'époque


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

Houla et dire que j'ai peut-être eu guytenc' derrière moi :affraid:

Edit : mais c'est pas du passé, si je vais au Loft ce soir ce sera kif kif


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Quand l'auteur de ce sujet parle*
> de guerre du Viêt-Nam de Watergate et de Khmers rouges, je pense qu'il ne parlait pas de musique camarade.



*En effet*
Il n'est pas question ici que de musique
 



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est dingue, mon p'tit Bobby,  comme tes questions, au premier rat bord "à la con" peuvent être d'une profondeur insoupçonnée.



Ca c'est parce que je mets toujours un peu de forme pour enjoliver le fond... 
Sinon ça serait trop facile!   



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'en dehors de la musique, il s'est passé plein de truc, dans les années 90, mais justement, il y en à tellement eu qu'on a du mal à en définir deux ou trois de dominants.



C'est peut être pour ça, en effet...
En tout cas cette explication tient la route, et ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir cette impression... 

Continuez, continuez, ça m'intéresse...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Continuez, continuez, ça m'intéresse...




Eh ! Ho ! Tu peux mettre la main patte à la pâte aussi, hein ! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Pour moi, les années 1990, c'était surtout l'espoir de voir crever un p-utain de siècle. Espoir déçu bien sûr.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Les années 90*
ont également vu resurgir de vieilles peurs profondément enfouies à l'approche du passage à un nouveau millénaire.

On nous a servi du Nostradamus et du Paco Rabanne à toutes les sauces.




:modo:
:sick:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques jours, je refléchissais*, seul assis sur un rocher, le nez au vent et le vague à l'âme...



J'aime bien quand tu nous proposes des pensées comme ça...

pour ma pomme les années 90 ce serait:

- Epanouissement des rejetons de la house, acid et autres new-beateries en tout genre, ces petits salopiaux que la majorité voyaient mort nés en 1988 déjà. Envahissement de tout support, pour le meilleur et le pire. Les rocks sont morts, la relève est là, comme une fleur qui s'épanouit sur de vieilles carcasses.

- Nirvana, le grunge, tout le monde ne l'a pas senti arriver et heureusement, là je me dis, tiens, c'est bon ça, envie de bondir là-dessus. Mort de Kurt Cobain, mort de Freddy Mercury, mort de River Phoenix. 3 cadavres qui me collent encore à la peau en pensant à ces années 90.

- le rap ('artez pas de suite ), De La Soul, le premier MC Solaar. Poésie urbaine. Nouveau code. Pas le rap plaqué doré des nazes qui fantasment sur les calandres surgonflées en beuglant yo...  là je me dis, tiens, c'est bon ça, la musique est un cycle, renaissance, il y a de l'espoir pour une musique populaire et sociale, poétique qui vient de la rue, finalement.

- Guerre du Golfe, ex-Yougolavie (Sarajevo, Mostar...), Rwanda, Tchétchénie, Afghanistan, Somalie.
Massive Attack censuré car nom politiquement incorrect en temps de guerre. Là est le tournant. Les années 90 sont là, musique électronique, tout électronique, individualisme cocoon nombriliste, arrivée de l'internet (modem 33k ), ultra puissance et ultra aveuglement des médias (ah les live en direct de Bagdad sur CNN). J'ai eu honte de mon pays, quand je voyais l'absence de réaction à ces génocides dont personne ne voulait entendre parler. Business as usual. Nous ne pourrons pas dire que nous n'étions pas au courant.

Radio: Couleur 3
Groupes: Massive Attack, Leftfield, Nirvana, Dionysos


----------



## y&b (4 Février 2006)

Y a une chouette chanson  de Jean Leloup qui resume très bien cette période ...

En 1990 ...


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Les années 90*
> ont également vu resurgir de vieilles peurs profondément enfouies à l'approche du passage à un nouveau millénaire.
> 
> On nous a servi du Nostradamus et du Paco Rabanne à toutes les sauces.
> ...



et n'oublie pas le bug de l'an 2000, c'était trop fort ça aussi


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est pas du passé, si je vais au Loft ce soir ce sera kif kif


Oui, pareil pour moi, mais c'est SI et seulement SI tu y vas, c'est pas obligé, tu vois.

Dans le même ordre d'idée, les 90's en france, c'est la mise en place d'une vraie politique d'aide aux dépendants à l'héroïne. La substitution légalisée. Plus besoin de maquiller des ordonnances et de faire la tournée des pharmacies, de se gaver de comprimés pour la toux dont la galénique rend malade.

Ca a commencé vers 1995, timidement, avec des morphinomimétiques destinés initialement aux cancéreux. Puis ils ont fait une spécialité de cette molécule (buprénorphine) uniquement dans le but de substitution. Comme c'était limite dans certain cas critiques (c'est un semi-antagoniste pour ceux qui connaissent), ils ont ressorti des tiroirs la dolophine (d'adolphe, vous savez, celui qui a mis les erzats en vogue) ou méthadone qui n'a pas d'effets antagonistes. 

Ca a sauvé plus d'une vie dans mon entourage du siècle dernier.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Eh ! Ho ! Tu peux mettre la main patte à la pâte aussi, hein ! :mouais:


Ben...
Je voudrais bien, mais... Vu que je ne vois pas bien comment la définir, cette décennie, le but du jeu, c'est quand même d'avoir un peu l'avis de tout le monde! 

Bien sûr je peux balancer des trucs aussi, si je refléchis un petit peu, je suis d'accord avec certaines choses déjà citées, je pense moi aussi à l'explosion d'internet et des "personal computers", à toutes ces catastrophes annoncées avec un aplomb qui aurait presque foutu le doute (le fameux bug, et notre ami Paco).
Je pense aussi au "grunge", oui, même si personnellement je n'ai jamais été touché par ce courant là (qui était quand même plus une mode dérivée de courants plus authentiques à a mon sens)... L'apparition du téléphone portable aussi, même si la véritable explosion a été pour 2000 (mais ça on en reparlera bientôt ailleurs  ). 
Et puis ya la guerre du golfe... Une chouette décennie qui commence par une guerre en fait... cool.

Maintenant que j'y pense mieux (grâce à vous  ), moi qui cherchais à coller une ambiance aux années 90, aussi facilement que je le fais pour les années 70 ou 80, je me dis que peut être que la décennie 90 c'est le désenchantement...
Une entrée fracassante dans l'ère numérique, une décennie qui commence avec une guerre "propre", oui oui m'sieurs dames, maintenant on ne tue plus les gentils par erreur, on ne fait que "neutraliser" les méchants, comme dans Mac Gyver, ya des trucs qui explosent, mais jamais de viande sur les murs!
Une décennie ou, "grâce" au numérique, à internet, à l'information pour tous (youpi), on voit de tout sans trop croire à rien.

La décennie des blasés quoi... 

Bon, ben je vais retourner sur mon rocher je crois...


----------



## Burzum (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Une décennie ou, "grâce" au numérique, à internet, à l'information pour tous (youpi), on voit de tout sans trop croire à rien.
> 
> La décennie des blasés quoi...



Tout à fait d'accord, et ça ne va pas aller en s'améliorant...


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2006)

1990 *Super Famicom* (SNES) de Nintendo/ *NeoGeo* de SNK
  1991 *GameGear* de Sega
  1993 *Jaguar* de Atari
  1994 *NeoGeo CD* de SNK/ *Sega Saturn*/ *Playstation* de Sony/ *PC-FX* de Nec
  1995 *Virtual Boy* de Nintendo/ *Jaguar CD* de Atari
  1996 *Nintendo 64* de.../*NeoGeo CDZ* de SNK
  1998 *Dreamcast* de Sega

  Les années 90 étaient une bonne décennie pour les jeux vidéo!


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (...) je me dis que peut être que la décennie 90 c'est le désenchantement...
> (...)
> Une décennie ou, "grâce" au numérique, à internet, à l'information pour tous (youpi), on voit de tout sans trop croire à rien.
> 
> ...




désenchantement qui vire au cynisme avec le siècle qui nait 

on dirait presque une _chanson française_, hein Mylène ?


----------



## jpmiss (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Vous, les années 90, vite fait, vous les définiriez comment?


La premiere guerre du golf, la séparation des Pixies, le premier mandat de Chirac.

Bref que du bon


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord, et ça ne va pas aller en s'améliorant...






			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> désenchantement qui vire au cynisme avec le siècle qui nait




Attention, hein, moi je dis ça, j'ai bien dit "peut-être"...
Je réfléchis un peu à haute voix quand j'écris ce genre de truc.

Je peux même aller un peu plus loin, toujours avec plein de "peut être" et en attendant vos réactions, en disant que...

Peut être bien que c'est cette guerre du Golfe qui a donné le ton.
Cette guerre "propre" à laquelle personne n'a vraiment cru, avec un flot ininterrompu d'images, même qu'on nous sort quelques années après "nan nan attendez les mecs, rien n'est vrai, tout a été tourné dans le désert du Nevada"...
Que même à ce moment là ça ne nous intéresse même plus d'y croire ou non, parce que de toute façon "on saura jamais la vérité", "on nous cache tout, on nous dit rien"...

Une décennie ou on a la confirmation que de toutes façons on est manipulé, désinformé, et ou ça nous laisse presque indifférent...

Peut être même que c'est pour ça que musicalement non plus, rien ne m'a marqué personnellement... Les années 80 nous ont bien fait comprendre que la musique n'était rien de plus qu'un bizness, avec promo fracassante et starisation artificielle... Alors du coup, les années 90, ouais, le grunge? Ah!! Heureusement qu'une maison de disque a compris comment récupérer Nirvana et consorts, pour en faire un courant qui a servi a... ben à vendre plein de disques surtout...

Peut être que (pour ma part bien sûr) les années 90 ne me laissent qu'un petit goût amer dans la bouche parce que je n'ai eu qu'une réaction face à tout ce que j'ai pu y voir ou entendre, ça a été...

"Mouais, on verra dans 20 ans ce qui se dira dessus, en attendant"...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

Mes années 90 en musique, c'est plein, mais plein de bonnes choses. Comme les 3 décennies qui les ont précédées d'ailleurs. 
Je l'ai déjà dit, et je le répète mais l'adage _chacun ses mauvais goûts_ s'applique particulièrementbien à la chose musicale. Surtout que selon les moments, je ne supporte même plus mes propres mauvais goûts 

Pour le moment, les inévitables en Rock. Un seul par an, ça suffit. D'après ce que je vois dans ma discothèque en ce moment, ça doit se faire sans problème pour le HipHop, le Reggae et l'electro. Plus dur pour le jazz. Et puis faut pas trop donner de catégories, parce que il n'ya pas des dizaines de groupes qui font de l'_electropoporockfusionjazzaragga_ 

*Niravana et son Nevermind. 1991
Rage against the machine, eponyme, 1992. 
Les Smashing Pumpkins, Siamese Dream, 1993. 
Pearl Jam, Vitalogy. 1994
Les Red Hot Chili Peppers, One hot minute 1995.
Lofofora, Peuh, Du métal français que j'affectionne particulierement. 1996.
Mass Hysteria, Le bien être et la paix, 1997.
System of a down, eponyme, 1998.
Suicidal Tendancies, FreeDumb, 1999.
Le peuple de l'herbe, PH TEST/Two, 2000
*


C'est bon, j'ai fini.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'une maison de disque a compris comment récupérer Nirvana et consorts, pour en faire un courant qui a servi a... ben à vendre plein de disques surtout...



... et des jeans délavés-déchirés à 490 francs  pour faire "décontracté".
C'est marrant vous citez presque tous Nirvana (alors que bon... enfin question de goût admettons) et presque aucun Desireless.

Bon sinon vous me fo*tez le blues avec vos remarques là...  

T'as pas un sujet plus rigolo Bobby ?


Parfois je me prends à rêvasser, à cauchemarder que cet espèce de dépit blasé incertain insipide et repu dans lequel nous stagnons depuis une dizaine d'année est le prémice d'un gros merdier, comme la mer qui se calme et se retire à peine dans une calme étrangeté avant de vomir son tsunami sur le bronzeur écervelé. Une guerre - quelle qu'en soit la forme ? la concrétisation des catastrophes écologiques et sanitaires annoncées ? En tous cas l'essentiel est surtout de ne pas freiner, ne même pas tenter de tourner le volant avant l'impact... continuons.

T'as pas un sujet plus rigolo Bobby ?


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

Les années 90 sont aussi riches que celles qui précèdent et surtout elles viennent enfin mettre à terme à celles que j'exècre, les années 80, j'aime toutes les époques, toutes les musiques, mais dans les années 80 c'était une faille spatio-temporelle dans laquelle ce sont gaufrés bcp de gens, c'est surtout l'explosion je trouve de la musique comme un produit de consommation courant et forcément ça fait des morts, bon y a pas eu que du mauvais non plus faut pas déconner.

Nan les années 90 sont très très riches, tout comme aujourd'hui, suffit juste d'éteindre sa télé, d'éviter la radio consumériste, et on a jamais eu autant de diversité musicale, autant de richesses, c'est superbe, ceux qui disent le contraire ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent, ils sont généralement resté bloqué sur la musique qu'ils ont écouté entre 15 et 25 ans, ils vieillissent avec en recherchant des choses similaires qu'ils trouvent toujours forcément moins bonnes que les originaux.

Moi j'ai 29 ans, je peux évoquer les années 90 comme une période très faste, incroyablement même, très fédératrice, les icônes et les incontournables sont tout autant là que dans les décennies précédentes, mais bon c'était ma période, celle de ma génération.

Cependant je bloque pas dessus, je vieillis avec mon temps c'est pas un soucis, suffit de chercher un peu, d'être ouvert et on trouve toujours chaussures à son pied.

Cependant, faut quand même voir que c'est tout nouveau cet essor musical, cette liberté, cette appropriation, cette personnalisation, ça n'a même pas 100 ans, tout le monde écoute de la musique aujourd'hui c'est banal et ce qui m'interroge un peu plus, c'est que nous tournons de plus en plus en rond, tout à été fait ou presque, le nouveau ne sera qu'une digression de l'ancien, mais de manière de plus en plus flagrante, on peut délayer la sauce longtemps mais tout a ses limites.


Alors après ? La musique de demain on peut pas l'imaginer ? Existe-elle ? Peut-être pourrions nous imaginer que le nouveau ne soit plus une valeur intéressante, que le nouveau ne soit plus obligatoirement intéressant parce qu'il serait nouveau, qu'on s'intéresserait à la musique pour ce qu'elle est et non pas pour ce qu'elle représente.


En tout cas pour moi aussi faire un peu mon vieux con, quand je vois la scène des groupes tendances du moment, les groupes en "THE", là je peux pas par contre... :hein:  
Malgré tout j'en jette que 70 % il y a des perles dans les 30 % restant, comme The Arcade Fire par exemple.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un sujet plus rigolo Bobby ?
> T'as pas un sujet plus rigolo Bobby ?




*Que seront les années 2000 ?*
ah merde non, entre les lubies du mangeur de Bretzels de Washington et les ambitions ogresques du laveur au Karcher© de Neuilly, ça risque pas d'être super super marrant tout ça...


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Parfois je me prends à rêvasser, à cauchemarder que cet espèce de dépit blasé incertain insipide et repu dans lequel nous stagnons depuis une dizaine d'année est le prémice d'un gros merdier, comme la mer qui se calme et se retire à peine dans une calme étrangeté avant de vomir son tsunami sur le bronzeur écervelé. Une guerre - quelle qu'en soit la forme ? la concrétisation des catastrophes écologiques et sanitaires annoncées ? En tous cas l'essentiel est surtout de ne pas freiner, ne même pas tenter de tourner le volant avant l'impact... continuons.




Quand j'en parle à mon psy, il dit que je me projette, un contre avis ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> ...Nirvana a changé la face du rock...


_*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*_                          .... Haaaaaaa... Elle est bien ta filleule, SM :love:


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

Pourtant c'est vrai, même si musicalement on peut en douter et rire comme tu le fais, ils ont de toute façon changer la face du rock en le popularisant sans pour autant l'aseptiser bien au contraire.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

Populariser le rock???? ... Heuuuuuuuuu...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant c'est vrai, même si musicalement on peut en douter et rire comme tu le fais, ils ont de toute façon changer la face du rock en le popularisant sans pour autant l'aseptiser bien au contraire.




*Objection votre honneur*
on a voulu nous refaire le coup des Sex Pistols. Kurt Kobain incarnait le Sid Vicious des nineties.
Maintenant, le mouvement (ou prétendu comme tel) Grunge a été une jolie farce. Annoncé comme le nouveau mouvement punk, il a immédiatement été récupéré par les médias et les maisons de disques avant même d'avoir pris son envol.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Objection votre honneur*



Je dirai même plus, mon cher Dupont : *Objecteur votre oignon!*


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Objection votre honneur*
> on a voulu nous refaire le coup des Sex Pistols. Kurt Kobain incarnait le Sid Vicious des nineties.
> Maintenant, le mouvement (ou prétendu comme tel) Grunge a été une jolie farce. Annoncé comme le nouveau mouvement punk, il a immédiatement été récupéré par les médias et les maisons de disques avant même d'avoir pris son envol.




C'est une vision un peu scolaire de la réalité, quand à la récupération, on ne peut pas y échapper, mais le grunge et son impact est toujours présent et indéniable, et puis bon doit-on rappeler que Cobain est mort ? Ceci explique aussi un peu cela  

Nirvana a popularisé le rock, BIS.

Avant eux, une guitare satureé et les gens partaient en courant en faisant "beurk c'est du hard rock", depuis ça passe tout seul, donc CQFD.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Avant eux, uen guitare saturé et les gens partaient en courant en faisant "beurk c'est du hard rock", depuis ça passe tout seul, donc CQFD.



Marcel Duchamp te répondrai que cela n'est dû qu'à une lente infiltration, quasi inéluctable... Nirvana et son fils de médecin dépréssif ne sont qu'un avatar arrivé à point nommé; rien de plus.


----------



## quetzalk (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> doit-on rappeler que Cobain est mort ? Ceci explique aussi un peu cela



Tu veux dire : les ventes ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*_                          .... Haaaaaaa... Elle est bien ta filleule, SM :love:


Ben oui Patochman, on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur Nirvana. On peut aimer ou ne pas aimer.
Le rock a commencé à être une industrie bien avant eux. Et le sera encore bien après.


Mais quand même, c'était quelque chose cet album "nevermind". 
Alors, oui, je soutiens Galatée. Nirvana a changé la face du rock, surtout après des années de Glam métal, avec ses sacrés Gun's et leur Appetite for destruction. Qui, by the way, ont eux aussi changé la face du rock.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Nirvana a popularisé le rock, BIS.
> 
> Avant eux, une guitare satureé et les gens partaient en courant en faisant "beurk c'est du hard rock", depuis ça passe tout seul, donc CQFD.




Même si on s'éloigne un peu du sujet, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire remarquer que s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir ouvert la voie au simili-rock édulcoré qui nous pourrit les ondes, à tous ces blaireaux genre evanescence ou chai même pus qui, qui sortent quelques frêles saturations pour pouvoir par la suite nous vomir de bons slows bien vendeurs...

Bref, s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir permis la création du créneau "variétoche un tout p'tit peu destroy pour ado en crise de rebellion"...

Ben ce sera sans moi...

fin de mon aparté.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Objection votre honneur*
> on a voulu nous refaire le coup des Sex Pistols. Kurt Kobain incarnait le Sid Vicious des nineties.
> Maintenant, le mouvement (ou prétendu comme tel) Grunge a été une jolie farce. Annoncé comme le nouveau mouvement punk, il a immédiatement été récupéré par les médias et les maisons de disques avant même d'avoir pris son envol.




Alors là, non. 
Nirvana a pris son envol. Et en pleine apogée, Leur leader a envoyé chier tout le monde en se faisant exploser le crâne. 
C'est la définition même de la rock'n roll attitude.


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Parfois je me prends à rêvasser, à cauchemarder que cet espèce de dépit blasé incertain insipide et repu dans lequel nous stagnons depuis une dizaine d'année est le prémice d'un gros merdier, comme la mer qui se calme et se retire à peine dans une calme étrangeté avant de vomir son tsunami sur le bronzeur écervelé. Une guerre - quelle qu'en soit la forme ? la concrétisation des catastrophes écologiques et sanitaires annoncées ? En tous cas l'essentiel est surtout de ne pas freiner, ne même pas tenter de tourner le volant avant l'impact... continuons.
> 
> T'as pas un sujet plus rigolo Bobby ?



Je trouve que le point de vue de quetzalk sur le gros merdier est très intéressant. Ca nous change des gentilles utopies sur un futur éco(comme dans économie)-technologique radieux.

Peak Oil, réchauffement climatique, catastrophes écologiques, pandémies, guerres de l'eau, guerres de l'énergie, guerres NBC, démocraties autoritaires, clair qu'on va y avoir droit. Vite. Le mur s'approche, irrémédiable.

_Ignorance is bliss_. Surtout ne pas y penser et vite filer au centre commercial


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> _*MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!*_                          .... Haaaaaaa... Elle est bien ta filleule, SM :love:


Hum Galatée ? j'ai une guitare moi aussi avec rack d'effet et tout 

Sinon KB n'a envoyé personne chier sauf lui-même*, et même il s'est fait chier à s'envoyer chier, la gachette d'un fusil est super chiante à atteindre à l'envers 

*ok et la femme de ménage aussi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Même si on s'éloigne un peu du sujet, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire remarquer que s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir ouvert la voie au simili-rock édulcoré qui nous pourrit les ondes, à tous ces blaireaux genre evanescence ou chai même pus qui, qui sortent quelques frêles saturations pour pouvoir par la suite nous vomir de bons slows bien vendeurs...
> 
> Bref, s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir permis la création du créneau "variétoche un tout p'tit peu destroy pour ado en crise de rebellion"...
> 
> ...


Bon, d'accord avec toi, on ne fait un thread sur Nirvana. D'autant que je ne suis pas un fan, bien que j'adore leur LP de 1991. 
Peut-être que Nirvana a ouvert la voie a des daubes, je ne sais pas. Quand on sait que 300 à 400 LP sortent tout les lundis, il existe mauvais clones... mais aussi des petites perles. 

Ceci dit, je suis un peu largué depuis deux ans que je n'ai pas acheté un CD ou vinyle d'après 1975... Je découvre un monde. :love: 
Mais les 90's, comme les années 2000 sont pleines de bonnes choses.


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve que le point de vue de quetzalk sur le gros merdier est très intéressant.




C'est ainsi que Teo marqua la fin de la page "spéciale Nirvana", merci de votre attention. 




Mais tiens d'ailleurs, Nirvana, c'était dans les années 90 quand j'y pense!!

C'est vrai ça...
C'est quoi pour vous au fait, les 90's?


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui Patochman, on peut dire ce qu'on veut sur Nirvana. On peut aimer ou ne pas aimer.
> Le rock a commencé à être une industrie bien avant eux. Et le sera encore bien après.
> 
> 
> ...



 Patochman, faut pas lui en vouloir, il a jamais descotché du premier album de Trust 'repression'...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Patochman, faut pas lui en vouloir, il a jamais descotché du premier album de Trust 'repression'...



Tiens...... :mouais: ..... Un pet dans le classique consensus des fins de digréssion...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est ainsi que Teo marqua la fin de la page "spéciale Nirvana", merci de votre attention.




*Oui, désormais, continuons à en parler*
dans Benabar fait de la merde


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Même si on s'éloigne un peu du sujet, je ne peux pas m'empêcher de faire remarquer que s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir ouvert la voie au simili-rock édulcoré qui nous pourrit les ondes, à tous ces blaireaux genre evanescence ou chai même pus qui, qui sortent quelques frêles saturations pour pouvoir par la suite nous vomir de bons slows bien vendeurs...
> 
> Bref, s'il faut remercier Nirvana pour avoir permis la création du créneau "variétoche un tout p'tit peu destroy pour ado en crise de rebellion"...
> 
> ...



Ouai ouai, mais bon nan, on peut résumer tout grossièrement mais nan :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui, désormais, continuons à en parler*
> dans Benabar fait de la merde




Un lien, un lien!!!



(oups pardon )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Oui, désormais, continuons à en parler*
> dans Benabar fait de la merde



   :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est ainsi que Teo marqua la fin de la page "spéciale Nirvana", merci de votre attention.



en digressant lui-même un peu du sujet... qu'on me pardonne


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Marcel Duchamp te répondrai que cela n'est dû qu'à une lente infiltration, quasi inéluctable... Nirvana et son fils de médecin dépréssif ne sont qu'un avatar arrivé à point nommé; rien de plus.




Oui à ce compte là tout correspond à ta définition, c'est peu idiot, je te signale quand même que c'est un peu ça la définition d'un événement, le bon moment au bon endroit et le reste enveloppe le tout et puis voilà


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Oui à ce compte là tout correspond à ta définition, c'est peu idiot, je te signale quand même que c'est un peu ça la définition d'un événement, le bon moment au bon endroit et le reste enveloppe le tout et puis voilà



Non... Relis Duchamps... Il parlait de l'évolution des goûts...


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

Ah ouai mais là j'ai pas suivi, je connais pas le Marcel, un éminent foutrologue ?


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai mais là j'ai pas suivi, je connais pas le Marcel, un éminent foutrologue ?


duchamps..l'artiste conceptuel qui confond les musées avec des pissotieres...encore un prix nobel quoi!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Peak Oil, réchauffement climatique, catastrophes écologiques, pandémies, guerres de l'eau, guerres de l'énergie, guerres NBC, démocraties autoritaires, clair qu'on va y avoir droit. Vite. Le mur s'approche, irrémédiable.


C'est aussi que le désenchantement dont tu parlais plus haut vient de ce que les années 1990 ont marqué l'échec des grandes idéologies. Fini le temps où l'on pensait pouvoir réduire le monde à des systèmes : le roi est nu. Le capitalisme ne survit encore que dans la tête de quelques excités, mais, comme le communisme en son temps, il porte en lui-même les germes de sa propre fin. La dérive totalitaire des démocraties, la manipulation des peuples grâce aux médias, tout cela sent le cadavre. Un cadavre qui a peut-être encore de belles années devant lui, mais pas davantage, puisqu'aucun système ne saurait englober la réalité diverse du monde. Déjà on cherche, bien maladroitement, une alternative, une autre façon d'envisager le monde, un monde que la multiplication des outils de communication ont rendu très différent de ce qu'il était auparavant. Mais proposer un nouveau système, une nouvelle idéologie, serait une erreur. Il ne faut plus de systèmes. Il faut un idéal.


----------



## JPTK (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est aussi que le désenchantement dont tu parlais plus haut vient de ce que les années 1990 ont marqué l'échec des grandes idéologies. Fini le temps où l'on pensait pouvoir réduire le monde à des systèmes : le roi est nu. Le capitalisme ne survit encore que dans la tête de quelques excités, mais, comme le communisme en son temps, il porte en lui-même les germes de sa propre fin. La dérive totalitaire des démocraties, la manipulation des peuples grâce aux médias, tout cela sent le cadavre. Un cadavre qui a peut-être encore de belles années devant lui, mais pas davantage, puisqu'aucun système ne saurait englober la réalité diverse du monde. Déjà on cherche, bien maladroitement, une alternative, une autre façon d'envisager le monde, un monde que la multiplication des outils de communication ont rendu très différent de ce qu'il était auparavant. Mais proposer un nouveau système, une nouvelle idéologie, serait une erreur. Il ne faut plus de systèmes. Il faut un idéal.




Faudrait surtout déjà trier ses déchets, arrêter de faire couler l'eau quand on ne n'en sert pas et éteindre les lumières !  Faut déjà 20 ans pour que ça rentre dans la tête des gens (et encore puisque qu'une personne sur 2 s'en tape) alors pour le reste  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouai mais là j'ai pas suivi, je connais pas le Marcel, un éminent foutrologue ?



Je pense que Cobain et consorts l'auraient vivement intéressé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> duchamps..l'artiste conceptuel qui confond les musées avec des pissotieres...encore un prix nobel quoi!



Non, ma poulette. Le premier à simplement dire que c'est l'artiste qui décide de ce qu'est une création artistique... Mais c'est vrai que tu es du genre à donner la recette du pain au boulanger, toi...


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

90's - le temps des compromis, de la bourse reine (sinon pleine), des actionnaires de b½uf ruminant leurs bénéfices (on peut y voir un jeu de mot, ça ne gâche rien)


----------



## quetzalk (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut plus de systèmes. Il faut un idéal.



Oui mais peut-être pas... hélas je le crains. Tu as déjà vu un idéal qui n'engendre pas un système et tout le bazar meurtrier qui va avec ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Le capitalisme ne survit encore que dans la tête de quelques excités, mais, comme le communisme en son temps, il porte en lui-même les germes de sa propre fin. (...)



Ben alors Doc, on reprend Marx sans le citer, c'est pas bien!  

Après tout, Qu'est ce le communisme, sinon un capitalisme (oups, une économie de marché) dont la logique de concurrence a été poussée à bout... 
Alors, oui, il nous faut un idéal. Je dirais plutôt un projet de société. 

Et pour revenir sur le fil du sujet de Bobby, l'idéal n'est peut-être pas la rock'n roll attitude.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, ma poulette. Le premier à simplement dire que c'est l'artiste qui décide de ce qu'est une création artistique... Mais c'est vrai que tu es du genre à donner la recette du pain au boulanger, toi...



 
L'artiste et aussi celui qui regarde. Duchamp redonne ainsi sa place au spectateur et fait descendre l'artiste du piédestal divin où l'Académie l'avait placé :
_Ce sont les regardeurs qui font les tableaux._
Marcel Duchamp

Edit : pour rester dans le fil du sujet, les années 90 (en france surtout) ont "redécouvert" Duchamp... mais plus de 80 ans après. Du coup, j'ai trouvé que cet art contemporain là déclaré "héritier de Duchamp" sentait un peu beaucoup le réchauffé. Toujours dans les 90's, la scène artistique contemporaine parisienne a peu à peu perdu de sa position dominante, et çà se confirme aujourd'hui, au profit de Londres, Berlin et désormais aussi Barcelone et Madrid (pour en rester à l'Europe). De nos jours à Paris, il y a surtout des expos très institutionnelles "rétrospectives", ou alors des bouillies conceptuelles à la sauce universitaire dans les galeries. Enfin, encore une fois faut-il le rappeler, c'est un avis personnel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est ainsi que Teo marqua la fin de la page "spéciale Nirvana", merci de votre attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est ça 
Enfin, pour la musique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais proposer un nouveau système, une nouvelle idéologie, serait une erreur. Il ne faut plus de systèmes. Il faut un idéal.



Tu ne te présentes pas en 2007 alors ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (4 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum Galatée ? j'ai une guitare moi aussi avec rack d'effet et tout
> 
> Sinon KB n'a envoyé personne chier sauf lui-même*, et même il s'est fait chier à s'envoyer chier, la gachette d'un fusil est super chiante à atteindre à l'envers
> 
> *ok et la femme de ménage aussi



SM, Quant tu dis KB, tu parles bien de ça?


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, ma poulette. Le premier à simplement dire que c'est l'artiste qui décide de ce qu'est une création artistique...


Super! quelle innovation géniale...quelle fantastique pensée!..quelle reverendissime théorie!...Trouvaille sublime: C'est l'écrivain qui décide de ce que sera son ....livre !.-J'suis sur qu'il devait léviter ce mec pour atteindre a de si hautes spheres de la pensée....socratinet duchamps!



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est vrai que tu es du genre à donner la recette du pain au boulanger, toi...



nan mon pain je le fais moi meme et quand vraiment je dois déléguer mon goût, j'évite d'aller chez Laurent outang le patissier , qui vend du pain à faux poids.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Super! quelle innovation géniale...quelle fantastique pensée!..quelle reverendissime théorie!...Trouvaille sublime: C'est l'écrivain qui décide de ce que sera son ....livre !.-J'suis sur qu'il devait léviter ce mec pour atteindre a de si hautes spheres de la pensée....socratinet duchamps!



Ben ouais... Tu as bien un avis éclairé sur ce qu'est la pensée, la vraie... Mais pour reprendre la théorie des anus et des avis ; le sien était considérablement plus évasé que le tien, tout sérré de fulminantes convulsions épistolaires...


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Du coup, j'ai trouvé que cet art contemporain là déclaré "héritier de Duchamp" sentait un peu beaucoup le réchauffé.



Présenté comme cela, il semble difficile qu'il en soit autrement 



			
				jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Toujours dans les 90's, la scène artistique contemporaine parisienne a peu à peu perdu de sa position dominante, et çà se confirme aujourd'hui, au profit de Londres, Berlin et désormais aussi Barcelone et Madrid (pour en rester à l'Europe). De nos jours à Paris, il y a surtout des expos très institutionnelles "rétrospectives", ou alors des bouillies conceptuelles à la sauce universitaire dans les galeries. Enfin, encore une fois faut-il le rappeler, c'est un avis personnel.



Après 14 ans de dépenses culturelles miterrandiennes, serait-ce une question de budget et de rentabilité ?


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais... Tu as bien un avis éclairé sur ce qu'est la pensée, la vraie... Mais pour reprendre la théorie des anus et des avis ; le sien était considérablement plus évasé que le tien, tout sérré de fulminantes convulsions épistolaires...


j'crois deviner le probleme..Ginette t'as offert un bouquin de marcel duchamps pour noel, ça t'as un peu déçu..toi qui voulais te faire offrir le motoculteur multi-rateaux dernier cri de chez black et decker..tu t'y voyais dèja, débroussaillant tes immenses jardins dans la pampa corse ,fier comme un pape, les yeux riboulant de malice à l'idée de guillotiner des parterres de fleurs.
Et pis ce bouquin, que tu t'es senti obligé de lire, d'autant qu'elle avait piegé les pages de cheveux histoire de te mettre une rouste au cas ou tu ferais ton taquin...ce bouquin, tu viens de le finir et pitain!, t'as pas fait tout ça pour rien!..faut au moins que ça serve à quelquechose....alors t'en parles içi, de ce duchamps...
je comprends et j'ten veux pas.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Février 2006)

Hé bé! Tout ce temps là pour nous pondre ça? ... Quand je rencontre une éminence grise, je m'incline


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

> Super! quelle innovation géniale...quelle fantastique pensée!..quelle reverendissime théorie!...Trouvaille sublime: C'est l'écrivain qui décide de ce que sera son ....livre !.-J'suis sur qu'il devait léviter ce mec pour atteindre a de si hautes spheres de la pensée....socratinet duchamps!



Cela peut paraître simpliste ou d'une évidence totale j'en conviens. Mais ce qui paraît une évidence aujourd'hui ne l'était pas forcément du temps de Duchamp. Pendant longtemps les oeuvres d'art devaient répondre à un certain nombre de "critères" pour être ainsi désignées, qui est plus est selon une classification qu'on connaît encore aujourd'hui (les Arts Majeurs, Mineurs etc.). C'était le rôle de l'Académie d'être la gardienne de ces "valeurs". Ce que Duchamp fait voler en éclat avec le geste extrême de l'urinoir présenté en 1911 (je crois), en affirmant : _"ceci est une oeuvre d'art"_ voire _"ceci est de l'art"_. Il affirme ainsi au grand jour l'absolue liberté de l'artiste, en dehors de toute considération institutionnelle, ou de "goût", de décider d'atttribuer la qualité "d'art" à un artefact. Du coup, il invite aussi à une relecture de l'histoire de l'art. 
De plus, Duchamp a aussi présenté d'autres objets industriels dans des galeries en les qualifiant de _ready made_ posant ainsi la question de la validité de l'oeuvre comme "objet unique", réalisé manuellement, dans un monde de la reproduction mécanisée en grande série des objets.


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

moi je préfère Rrose Sélavy de toute façon.

_On dérive sûrement et rapidement, non ?_

Bobby ton fil fout le camp, réagis 


_Edit: orthographe_


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> moi je préfère Rrose Sélavy de toute façon.
> 
> _On dérive sûrement et rapidement, non ?_
> 
> ...


ET C'EST AINSI
Que Teo sonna le glas de la page spéciale "Marcel Duchamp"!!! 

Mais sinon, pour vous, les années 90...
Ca vous évoque quoi?

(A moins que vous ne préféreriez nous faire une page "Mylène Farmer", on peut s'arranger... )


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

tu devrais créer un autre fil pour mylène, mais fais gaffe, les hardcore fans de MF c'est pas des rigolos, c'est du brutal, ça attaque direct aux yeux si on critique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

Bon ben les années 90 c'est surtout les années AB Prod' !
:rose: 

ok je sors....


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> les ambitions ogresques du laveur au Karcher© de Neuilly



Avant de pousser plus loin la critique, sais tu que karcher, c'est AUSSI une marque de bière ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais créer un autre fil pour mylène, mais fais gaffe, les hardcore fans de MF c'est pas des rigolos, c'est du brutal, ça attaque direct aux yeux si on critique


De quoi ?!


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Février 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben les années 90 c'est surtout les années AB Prod' !
> :rose:
> 
> ok je sors....



Yeah:love::rose::rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avant de pousser plus loin la critique, sais tu que karcher, c'est AUSSI une marque de bière ?




*La bière officielle*
de l'UMP ?


----------



## teo (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ?!


----------



## guytantakul (4 Février 2006)

Ah, merdre, je ne savais pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> De quoi ?!



T'occupe...

Normal que ça t'évoque rien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Mylène Farmer...*
ça serait un chouette nom pour une chanteuse Country, non ?


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Février 2006)

*Et ça*

ce serait une chouette blague pour un forum de fan de laurent gerra...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Février 2006)

*Laurent Gerra, un comique *
des années 90 ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Laurent Gerra, un comique *
> des années 90 ?



*Et Pascal Bruckner,*
 hein, Pascal Bruckner ? Injuste oubli....


----------



## reineman (4 Février 2006)

quoi! il est marrant laurent géra...! Quel cu-cu-la-praline alors ce sonnyboy...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La bière officielle*
> de l'UMP ?



Ah nan, celle là viendra de la maison Pernod-Ricard, et c'est Charles Pasqua en personne qu'est volontaire pour creuser le trou, et le refermer ensuite ... Hermétiquement !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> c'est Charles Pasqua en personne qu'est volontaire pour creuser le trou, et le refermer ensuite ... Hermétiquement !




*Il doit s'enfermer*
avec dedans ?


----------



## toys (5 Février 2006)

bon vue la soirée de ce soir en tout cas ont danse toujours sur les mêmes merde!!!!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Il doit s'enfermer*
> avec dedans ?



Ben ... il est toujours permis de rêver ! :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

Ah?
Ca y est, on a fini de se foutre sur la gueule?

...

Bon bon bon, c'est très très bien ça.
On aura au moins appris une chose, c'est qu'on a pas FORCEMENT besoin de Sonnyboy pour foutre le merdier dans un fil. Encore un mythe qui s'effondre, après "Roberto parfois pas content". 
Que de désillusions quand même...

Enfin bref, une petite remontée, alors, au cas ou il y ait des contributions intéressantes.
Sinon c'est pas grave tout ceci redescendra bien vite, pour le bonheur futur des archéologues/fossoyeurs de threads.


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

ben pour moi les années 80 et 90 c&#8217;est surtout, point de vue musical, Hubert-Félix Thiéfaine et&#8230; un truc qui me faisait bien marrer : Ludwig von achtundachtzig (LV88 quoi).

à part ça ? non je vois pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

T'as oublié La Souris Déglinguée aussi !


----------



## joubichou (7 Février 2006)

Et la bottine souriante


----------



## Nephou (7 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié La Souris Déglinguée aussi !



Exact je dois même avoir _tambour et soleil _quek part


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Février 2006)

ah ben maintenant que vous m'y faites penser, pour moi ça a été les années "musiques brutales" dans le sens large...
La tête plongée dans le death et le black metal, et pis d'autres courants plus "hardcore" comme on disait, avec sick of it all, Biohazard, ces conneries là... 

Il me semble bien que les courants les plus durs sont apparus début des 90's...
M'enfin bon on retombe encore sur la musique, c'était pas le but.


----------



## toys (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> sick of it all, Biohazard, ces conneries là...




hohoho sick of bon très bon.




ps: leur tour bus est une vrai pharmacie!!!


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2006)

Pour moi, les années 90, c'est la rencontre avec sonnyboy. Rien que pour ça, ça valait le détour...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, les années 90, c'est la rencontre avec sonnyboy. Rien que pour ça, ça valait le détour...


N'en prenez pas trop l'habitude, mais j'aime bien quand vous devenez sentimentaux tous les deux.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'en prenez pas trop *l'ahbitude*, mais j'aime bien quand vous devenez sentimentaux tous les deux.


M'est avis que t'aimes trop


----------



## krystof (8 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> N'en prenez pas trop l'ahbitude, mais j'aime bien quand vous devenez sentimentaux tous les deux.




Par contre, les années 2000, c'est la rencontre virtuelle avec DocEvil. Et ça, je m'en serais bien passé...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> M'est avis que t'aimes trop


Je ne l'ai pas volée.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, les années 2000, c'est la rencontre virtuelle avec DocEvil. Et ça, je m'en serais bien passé...


Chassez le naturel...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Sera ça mes années 2000


----------



## teo (8 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ah ben maintenant que vous m'y faites penser, pour moi ça a été les années "musiques brutales" dans le sens large...
> La tête plongée dans le death et le black metal, et pis d'autres courants plus "hardcore" comme on disait, avec sick of it all, Biohazard, ces conneries là...
> 
> Il me semble bien que les courants les plus durs sont apparus début des 90's...
> M'enfin bon on retombe encore sur la musique, c'était pas le but.



Les soirées hardcore techno à 150-180 bpm et strobz à donf en Valais ou à Genève, ça le faisait pas mal aussi  Parfait pour les acouphènes 
Pour redescendre sur Genève le dimanche soir on mettait du Abba dans la voiture et purée que c'était bon, détente absolue dans les embouteillages de retour de station.

Mon addiction au gin & tonic. Les soirée résolument _Boulevard des Hits_ de l'Usine, pour les genevois et voisins :love: Certaines soirées du MAD, à Lausanne. DJ Hell dans un squatt genevois.

Si je devais me souvenir d'un slogan ce serait _Kill your TV_


----------



## guytantakul (8 Février 2006)

Pareil pour moi (entre bobby et teo).
En premier lieu le death et grind metal (obituary, sepultura et consorts : les groupes de copains dont je tairai le nom par pudeur).
Puis la techno hardcore avec manu le malin, thorgull (on était à un mariage ensemble) et laurent ho (lui, je me suis embrouillé avec pour divergences graphiques). 
Ma tech préférée à moi, du temps où je produisais flyers et affiches pour de tels rassemblements 

90's - hardcore... Mais 80's hardcore aussi (black flag et tous les groupes new-yorkais émergents à l'époque). 

Hardcore un jour, hardcore toujours, serais-je tenté de dire (oui, ma phraséologie tend à prouver le contraire, mais c'est ainsi)


----------



## Burzum (8 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi (entre bobby et teo).
> En premier lieu le death et grind metal (obituary, sepultura et consorts : les groupes de copains dont je tairai le nom par pudeur).
> Puis la techno hardcore avec manu le malin, thorgull (on était à un mariage ensemble) et laurent ho (lui, je me suis embrouillé avec pour divergences graphiques).
> Ma tech préférée à moi, du temps où je produisais flyers et affiches pour de tels rassemblements
> ...



Death Metal, New York Hardcore (tu te souviens de Crowbar ???), Techno Hardcore, Whaou !!! Dans mes bras mon frère :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (9 Février 2006)

enfin les lieux de diffusion tek on bien changé en peut de temps nous en parlions se soir et en fait entre nes potes et moi (ils allait en teuf début 90 et mois de 97 a 2000) on y est passé cette année et on a vue une différence de fou ou est passé l'amour du son il ne reste plus que des tox qui vous regarde comme des "zombi" et des dealeur de merdum qui vous agresse pour vendre leur came.

a l'époque (sa fait vieux con) ou ont y allait il y avais encore de vrai teuf ou l'on venais pour une bonne soirée et ou le lendemain tout était clean a 12h ( a condition de ne pas se tapé de gendarme dans la nuit).

2000 2010 ? en tout cas pour le son tek il reste du boulo pour lui redonné une belle image.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Que seront les années 2000 ?*
> ah merde non, entre les lubies du mangeur de Bretzels de Washington et les ambitions ogresques du laveur au Karcher© de Neuilly, ça risque pas d'être super super marrant tout ça...




je sais j'arrive en retard.

Elle est peut être là l'explication au "trou noir". A la différence des décénnies précédentes, il n'y a pas eu de courant porteur (mauvais jeu de mot). Même si je ne suis pas fana des années 80; il restait encore un peu d'utopies au sens le plus large. Depuis le début des années 90, c'est la montée des tensions et de tous les intégrismes. Pas seulement celui auquel tout le monde pense mais ausi ceux du bouffeur de bretzel et de ses prédecesseurs, du karcheriste, du borgne et j'en passe et des meilleurs.
Malgré le vietnam, le biaffra et autre cata., il y avait une sorte d'espoir dans les esprits (concert pour le bangladesh, live aid...); depuis 90, la question est devenu: comment faire pour s'assurer un avenir? Même les concerts en sont l'écho: les enfoirés, les concerts contre la faim... On ne porte plus l'espoir, on subit des situations sans apercevoir la porte de sortie.

Je ne dis pas que 70, 80 étaitent ces périodes fastes, juste que l'optimisme existait.

Les bons cotés: internet, la téléphonie mobile (un téléphone ça s'éteind quand on veut. Si, si je vous assure), les mac

Coté musical, les décénnies précédentes avaient de vrais communautés: pop, rock, blues... La soupe était vendu à la radio et la télé mais on allait chez le disquaire discuter avec le vendeur qu'on connaissait bien. Essayer de discuter à carrouf ou la fnac... De fait, les majors n'assument plus leur boulot d'édition mais assurent avec des trucs genre star ac.

Je vous lis souvent mais n'ose pas toujours intervenir. Votre groupe est soudé même si il peut y avoir des dissensions parfois. Autre différence mais qui est peut être positive. Auparavant, échanger tel que nous le faisons aurait été impossible.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Je vous lis souvent mais n'ose pas toujours intervenir.



Ben, quand je te lis, je me dis que tu as tort, tu devrais oser plus souvent. Le groupe est sans doute soudé :mouais: mais de toute façon, il n'est pas fermé, et même si certains chahutent un peu les nioubes, ce n'est qu'un jeu.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... et même si certains chahutent un peu les nioubes, ce n'est qu'un jeu.



Ah oui.... Mais non! Complètement pas du tout, Môôôssieur!


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, quand je te lis, je me dis que tu as tort, tu devrais oser plus souvent. Le groupe est sans doute soudé :mouais: mais de toute façon, il n'est pas fermé, et même si certains chahutent un peu les nioubes, ce n'est qu'un jeu.


J'abonde dans le sens de mon P'tit Pascal... 
Tu nous a livré là le genre de contribution que j'attendais.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Tiens, je vais débonder un peu - je suis de mauvais poil.

C'est quoi cette nostalgie des 80ies terre de liberté et d'utopie ?
C'était mieux avant ?
Du temps du reaganisme et du tatcherisme triomphant ? 
Au temps des joyeux yuppies_je_fais_du_fric_et_je_te_merde ?
Au temps du sida_maladie_des_*****_qui_l'ont_bien_cherché, ?
Super époque, en effet...

Chaque époque charie ses propres horreurs et ses propres espoirs, la nostalgie des paradis perdus et des neiges d'antant (mais où sont-elles ?) est une constante des vieillissants qui n'ont plus la force d'adapter leur besoin d'utopie à l'époque dans laquelle ils vivent.

Voilà.

Bon, ceci dit, c'est pour causer, hein ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je vais débonder un peu - je suis de mauvais poil.
> 
> C'est quoi cette nostalgie des 80ies terre de liberté et d'utopie ?
> C'était mieux avant ?
> ...



Ce qu'on apprécie chez toi, c'est ta tendance à tout positiver, et ton optimisme délirant !


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Février 2006)

Ceci dit, et même si encore une fois j'abonde dans le sens de Pascal D), je me permettrai de te faire remarquer, mon cher petit ponkheadounet que j'aime bien, que j'ai là l'impression que tu t'égares...
En effet,
Indeed,
Et pour replacer dans le contesque :*
le but du jeu était ici de répondre à une question que j'm'ai posée.
Je vais pas la reposer maintenant, je crois qu'on a tous compris (et si ce n'est pas le cas, il n'y a plus rien à faire)
...
Bref,
Ceci étant dit,
Et pour résumer,**
Qui dit question dit réponses, et il semble bien que ta mauvaise humeur t'ait donné une mauvaise interprétation de celles-ci.
En effet, on nous a fait remarquer (en gros hein) que si en majorité on arrive à mettre plus facilement une ambiance sur les 70's et les 80's que sur les 90's, c'est PEUT ETRE parce que cette dernière décennie a plus été marquée par un certain désenchantement, une "mort" des dernières idéologies, une sorte de marasme général quoi...

Celui qui dit ça ne veut pas forcément dire que "c'était mieux avant".
Une telle constatation mettrait plutôt en avant une certaine prise de conscience de la part des masses incultes que nou sommes...
On s'est peut être rendus compte plus clairement qu'avant que la propagande, la manipulation, tout ça fait partie du quotidien, d'ou un manque d'élan, d'enthousiasme, qui fait que l'ambiance des 90's est un peu insaisissable...***

Il y a quand même une nuance... 
Bon, sinon je dis ça, c'est un peu mon analyse à moi, corob... coborob... cobro... confirmée par d'autres, je n'engage pas l'humanité en général là dedans, hein...





* Ouais, j'adore cet effet de style bien ridicule!
** Ah ben j'adore, hein, vous êtiez prévenus...
*** N'empêche t'as voulu causer, alors voilà, hein, faut pas venir pleurer après!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Peut-être peut-on voir dans les 90s une sorte de renouveau des utopies "optimistes" faisant suite à la mort des utopies communisantes des décénies précédentes et face à l'envahissement du libéralisme ?
(citons, en vrac et sans sous-entendus qualitatifs : le sous-commandant Marcos, l'apparition d'une sorte de début de conscience globale écologique, les alter- , tout ça...)

Musicalement, c'est quand même l'explosion de la techno (citez si vous voulez ses milliers de sous-genres)

Et sans doute plein d'autres choses qui leur donne une "couleur", une "ambiance" - peut-être en vérions-nous plus en posant la question aux 15-20 ans d'aujourd'hui ?

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on a tendance à trouver "plus riche" les décénies de ses 20 premières années (parce qu'on y découvre tout, qu'on s'y entousiasme plus facilement, qu'on y voit le monde avec moins d'expérience, donc peut-être moins de désabusement, moins de cynisme).

Perso, j'ai préféré les 90s aux 80s, le mouvement, même avec ses corrolaires de désillusions, à l'immobilisme figé dans la graisse de la guerre froide et de l'obsession du fric.

Et si tout est cyclique et que les 90s ont récupéré la mode des 70s, il me semble parfois que les 00s tendent à récupérer cette vieille graisse froide des 80s, parce que c'était mieux avant...

Impression subjective, je sens qu'on va me répondre que je me foure le bras dans l'oeil jusqu'à l'épaule...

PS
Oui, j'ai un peu cherché, oui j'ai un peu exagéré, mais ta réaction explicativo/rebondissante confirme tout le bien que je pense de toi, mon bobby.


----------



## reineman (10 Février 2006)

Puisque l'on en est à la nostalgie, moi je regrette la néolithique ancien.
ce temps béni ou l'on pouvait saillir une gourgandine derriere un bosquet sans s'embarasser de toute une sacristie de rituels amoureux ...l'age d'or ..on coitait en paix, on rutait sans culpabilité.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Je connais d'ailleurs quelques grottes avec des peintures pas piquée des vers.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je connais d'ailleurs quelques grottes avec des peintures pas piquée des vers.



Nân! Ça c'est à Pompeï et ce que tu as pris pour des grottes, ce sont des vieilles bicoques ruinées!


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on en est à la nostalgie, moi je regrette la néolithique ancien.
> ce temps béni ou l'on pouvait saillir une gourgandine derriere un bosquet sans s'embarasser de toute une sacristie de rituels amoureux ...l'age d'or ..on coitait en paix, on rutait sans culpabilité.



Et une fois parents la gourgandine et le gourgandin ne se demandaient pas à quelle partie précise de leur enfant correspond la décimale après la virgule... :affraid:


----------



## reineman (10 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nân! Ça c'est à Pompeï et ce que tu as pris pour des grottes, ce sont des vieilles bicoques ruinées!



Ce serait pas toi l'auteur de ces vers mémorables écrits en Alcoolique ancien, retrouvés gravés avec une incisive  dans les toilettes municipales de calvi?
'L'etna, le vésuve et ses crateres,
M'évoquent ta vulve et tes sphincters' - anonyme


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

Voila un fil qu'il est beau, dites ! 


J'arrive pas trop à généraliser les décades. Je crois pas à ces étiquettes posées sur des morceaux de temps. 
Et c'est si difficile de distinguer ce qu'on pu être ces années d'un point de vue global, et comment je les ai vécues.
Y'a peut-être plus de choses que j'ai vomi consciemment dans les 80's. C'est quand même, comme le disait Ponkhead, la décennie du fric, de la frime, du sida, du renouveau de l'arrogance politique.
Mais c'est aussi la décennie de l'énergie punk, de l'explosion des images. Et celle de mon adolescence. 

Et les 90's ? Oui, peut-être celle d'une prise de distance sur l'individualisme. De façon perso, c'est une décennie très "communautariste", c'est la décennie des copains. Des teufs, de la techno, des retrouvailles avec l'envie de partager.
Et culturellement, c'est certainement celle de la synthèse la plus aboutie entre les genres d'avant, et en même temps celle de la création d'autres formes de production et de diffusion culturelle. C'est la décennie de l'essor du net. Y'avait quand même beaucoup d'envie et d'optimisme, là-dedans. Même si j'étais content que ce sale 20° siècle s'achève.
Enfin, faudrait quand même voir à finir de le tuer, on est en 2006, déja.


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

Philippe Manoeuvre peut confirmer ? --


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Manoeuvre peut confirmer ? --



Il a survécu au changement de millénaire, lui ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Puisque l'on en est à la nostalgie, moi je regrette la néolithique ancien.
> ce temps béni ou l'on pouvait saillir une gourgandine derriere un bosquet sans s'embarasser de toute une sacristie de rituels amoureux ...l'age d'or ..on coitait en paix, on rutait sans culpabilité.


Ah mais ça mais t'en sais rien mon grand!!
Si ça s'trouve c'était encore plus le bordel que maintenant, fallait agiter les bras pendant trois heures, ou courir après à cloche-pieds toute la journée!

...
Nan nan, là je suis pas d'accord...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Il a survécu au changement de millénaire, lui ?


Oui il était interviewé hier sur la rsr (dans le lien smiley) et parlait de son livre justement, c'est une de tes phrases ressemblant a ce qu'il a raconté qui m'a fait tilter (pour lui la techno à émergée en profitant des 7 ans de pauses rock entre la mort de Cobain et les Libertines/Strokes )


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Nan les mecs merde, on avait dit qu'on arrêtait avec Nirvana, là...


----------



## supermoquette (10 Février 2006)

J'parlais d'la techno


----------



## toys (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan les mecs merde, on avait dit qu'on arrêtait avec Nirvana, là...


non se n'est qu'une coquille s'est copain qu'il a voulu écrire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'parlais d'la techno




SALAUD D'MENTEUR!!! 
J'T'AI VU, DIS PAS L'CONTRAIRE!!!




			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les 90's ? Oui, peut-être celle d'une prise de distance sur l'individualisme. De façon perso, c'est une décennie très "communautariste", c'est la décennie des copains. Des teufs, de la techno, des retrouvailles avec l'envie de partager.
> Et culturellement, c'est certainement celle de la synthèse la plus aboutie entre les genres d'avant, et en même temps celle de la création d'autres formes de production et de diffusion culturelle. C'est la décennie de l'essor du net. Y'avait quand même beaucoup d'envie et d'optimisme, là-dedans. Même si j'étais content que ce sale 20° siècle s'achève.
> Enfin, faudrait quand même voir à finir de le tuer, on est en 2006, déja.



Bon...
Maintenant que mon pitit message personnel à caractère affectueux est passé (je suis sévère mais juste), je me permets de répondre à notre bon Rezba...
(grande inspiration)

D'accord avec toi sur tout ça : formes de production et de diffusion, internet, et tout le bordel...
Mais as-tu eu besoin de refléchir pour replacer les 90's dans un tel contexte?
Parce qu'en fait le fond de la reflexion que je me faisais tout seul est tout bête : pour ma part, tu me cites une des trois dernières décennies (à part les 90's), TAC j'te sors un truc, une ambiance, direct comme ça, cash, quelquechose va me venir à l'esprit...

Donc il y a plusieurs réponses à donner à cette question, plusieurs lectures en somme...
1. On réfléchit un brin, et on me dit ce que ça évoque les 90's, d'une façon personnelle.(Et ça m'intéresse aussi, hein, faut pas croire)
2. Même en ne réfléchissant pas on a des réponses instinctives, autant que pour une autre décennie (et là c'est à moi de me demander pourquoi ce n'est pas mon cas : truc générationnel, situation perso, etc...)
3. On se rend compte que si on essaye de sortir un truc comme ça, TAC, paf, sans vraiment y réfléchir, cash, ça ne vient pas non plus (à ce moment là, mon cas n'est plus isolé, et la deuxième question qui en découle c'est : "ben comment qu'ça s'fait didonc?")

Donc même si je suis d'accord avec ce que tu as écrit sur ce qui peut caractériser les années 90, je me permets de renchérir : ça t'es venu comme ça, ou il t'a fallu chercher un peu quand même?





(Oah comment j'l'ai mouché l'Rezba, comment qu'on l'entend même pus, chui pété d'rire, v'là la crise!  )

EDIT : Toys, vendu!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait pas toi l'auteur de ces vers mémorables écrits en Alcoolique ancien, retrouvés gravés avec une incisive  dans les toilettes municipales de calvi?
> 'L'etna, le vésuve et ses crateres,
> M'évoquent ta vulve et tes sphincters' - anonyme



 Hmmmmmmm.... Calvi? Je connais deux ou trois poètes du cru, du genre éthéré, qui aimeraint bien t'utiliser pour étaler leur prose, par contre...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

OOOOOh, toi tu cherches... 
'tention!


(merde, personne a vu ce smilie qui agite le doigt d'un air réProbateur? J'l'ai paumé aussi çui-là)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Je crois que je viens de le retrouver...


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Je suis drapé dans ma dignité, je ne répondrai pas...
J'ignore superbement même.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Je suis drapé dans ma dignité, je ne répondrai pas...



Rhôôôô ; allez! Fais pas ta sucrée! :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôô ; allez! Fais pas ta sucrée! :love:


Non non, pas du tout, je reste digne, voilà tout.
L'insulte, le mauvais mot, l'ire, tout ça ne passera pas par moi.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non non, pas du tout, je reste digne, voilà tout.
> L'insulte, le mauvais mot, l'ire, tout ça ne passera pas par moi.



Mijaurée!


----------



## guytantakul (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Non non, pas du tout, je reste digne, voilà tout.
> L'insulte, le mauvais mot, l'ire, tout ça ne passera pas par moi.



Non, faut pas mollir !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Non, faut pas mollir !


T'inquiète...
LE LINGE SALE SE LAVE EN FAMILLE!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Je remarque au passage que ce fil, qui avait retrouvé un peu de tenue, s'est barré en sucette (ok je participe un peu) au moment même ou Patoch y a pointé le bout de son museau...
Curieuse coincidence...

Enfin je dis ça je dis rien...
  

EDIT : et c'est la deuxième fois... Mais là encore je dis ça comme ça, comme je pourrais vous parler de la pluie et du beau temps... 
...
Bon, ben j'y vais moi, hein.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

Met en position essorage avant d'étendre... Sinon ça dégouline...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Notre insulaire préféré est d'humeur taquine, aujourd'hui !


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Notre insulaire préféré est d'humeur taquine, aujourd'hui !


Laisse...
M'en suis occupé en privé, j'en ai fait qu'une bouchée, on risque pas d'le r'voir dans les parages j'peux t'dire!
En morceaux le Patoch'!!! La queue basse et tout!!!


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> SALAUD D'MENTEUR!!!
> J'T'AI VU, DIS PAS L'CONTRAIRE!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Non, le mot qui me vient à l'esprit, si je n'y réfléchis pas plus de trois secondes, c'est "désenchantement".
Mais ça a déja été dit. Et c'est aussi très personnel. 
Et pour ce qui est des mouches, je t'envoie Patoch'.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Février 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ce qui est des mouches, je t'envoie Patoch'.




*Rapport*
aux fromages Corses ?


----------



## rezba (10 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Rapport*
> aux fromages Corses ?



Oui. 


A chacun ses perversions... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Bah. En moins de 3 secondes, ce qui me vient à l'esprit au sujet de cette décennie, ce sont des morts, et les années les plus dures de ma vie.

...

On pourrait pas reparler de musique plutôt ? (non, pas l'ami de Mickey...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah. En moins de 3 secondes, ce qui me vient à l'esprit au sujet de cette décennie, ce sont des morts, et les années les plus dures de ma vie.
> 
> ...
> 
> On pourrait pas reparler de musique plutôt ? (non, pas l'ami de Mickey...)


Euh...
90's?


Tou bi tri?



(Boh moi j'dis ça c'est pour alléger l'ambiance, hein)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Les 90s, années chaotiques, années bordéliques, le pire et le meilleur, pour moi comme pour le monde autour.
Peut-être pour ça qu'il est difficile de les qualifier en moins de trois secondes.
Je ne sais pas.

Et puis, rezba a raison, ce découpage par décades...

Moi, mes 90s courent de 1994 à 2001 - tant pis si ça ne colle pas, tant pis si ça ne fait pas 10 ans - des années de roses ensemencées à la m****, des années tassées (le fond si proche du sommet), des années anthracites*

Si rien ne ressort comme ça, hop, c'est peut-être aussi bon signe, c'est que la boîte est trop pleine et que ça se bouscule au portillon...

* Ouais, quand je repense au passé, ou quand je compte, j'ai des associations géométriques et colorées...

Les 90s, c'est une courte verticale anthracite.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (10 Février 2006)

Les 90's : Le capitalisme est mort, vive l'économie de marché...


Perso : Vive le rock'n roll. Yo tengo una puta de Rage Against The Machine.


Logiquement, pensons et agissons pas nous-même... ça ne peut qu'aller mieux 
Non mais c'est vrai, on est encore maître de notre destin, alors un peu de responsabilité... et de bonne humeur 

Donc, on achève le XXème, et on passe à autre chose. XXI, il n'y a pas encore si longtemps, c'était l'âge de la majorité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Laisse...
> M'en suis occupé en privé, j'en ai fait qu'une bouchée, on risque pas d'le r'voir dans les parages j'peux t'dire!
> En morceaux le Patoch'!!! La queue basse et tout!!!



T'as bien raison, mon p'tit bobby, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu d'animation en Charente Maritime, plus depuis les bombardements la poche de Royan en 45. Quelques nuits bleues, ça va nous ranimer tout ça ! 


 Patoch


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> 90's?
> 
> 
> ...


Maintenant que j'ai dit une connerie, elle me fait penser que "tiens" :
Musicalement, en fait, niveau variétoche :
80's, on nous vend de la merde préfabriquée, point.
90's, on nous vend de la merde préfabriquée et ça commence à se savoir que c'est préfabriqué, calibré, mais on cherche encore à faire illusion (voir les boys band "ouais j'vous jure ils se connaissent depuis tout p'tits")
2000, on nous vend de la merde préfabriquée, tout le monde le sait, mais en plus ça s'assume et ça se revendique, on en fait même un argument de vente ("ouais, z'avez vu comment qu'on les a triés sur le volet, c'est les meilleurs ils sont super!")

C'est beau l'progrès!


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> T'as bien raison, mon p'tit bobby, il y a longtemps qu'il n'y a pas eu d'animation en Charente Maritime, plus depuis les bombardements la poche de Royan en 45. Quelques nuits bleues, ça va nous ranimer tout ça !
> 
> 
> Patoch


J'l'attends moi, rien dans l'froc le  Patoch'!!
Il vieillit de toute façon, plus rien à craindre, il répond même pus à reineman!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'l'attends moi, rien dans l'froc le  Patoch'!!
> Il vieillit de toute façon, plus rien à craindre, il répond même pus à reineman!!


Mais reineman est devenu gentil et taquin, il a même des amis. Il s'occupe de son chat, lui parle et dépense ses maigres économies pour lui payer son ronron...
Tout fout l'camp, mon bon bobby, c'est plus pareil qu'avant.


----------



## macelene (10 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bah. En moins de 3 secondes, ce qui me vient à l'esprit au sujet de cette décennie, ce sont des morts, et les années les plus dures de ma vie.
> 
> ...





...  là en te lisant... moi aussi une étrange décennie... Mais faire en sorte de penser qu'au futur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...  là en te lisant... moi aussi une étrange décennie... Mais faire en sorte de penser qu'au futur


 Oui. C'est ce que je m'emploie à faire chaque jour  Et j'y suis bien encouragé


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'l'attends moi, rien dans l'froc le  Patoch'!!
> Il vieillit de toute façon, plus rien à craindre, il répond même pus à reineman!!



C'est comme tu le sens, mon p'tit Bobby (d'ailleurs, c'est toi qui risque de le sentir ... passer ! :casse: ), après tout, s'il vient, ce sont tes roupettes qui pètent, hein !   



EDIT : ch'suis un peu à court, là, si quelqu'un avait quelques litres d'huile à me céder, c'est que j'ai un feu à entretenir, moi ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2006)

Le seul truc de positif des années 90 est la rencontre avec ma copine. depuis, on est toujours ensemble et j'en suis très heureux.

Pour le négatif des années 80: ma femme Super positif: mon fils


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Laisse...
> M'en suis occupé en privé, j'en ai fait qu'une bouchée, on risque pas d'le r'voir dans les parages j'peux t'dire!
> En morceaux le Patoch'!!! La queue basse et tout!!!



T'en profites que je me tape une heure et demi de routes de montagnes pourries pour claironner? Je suis de retour! Il a ses vapeurs ; la fausse-couche de Casimir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Février 2006)

Lààà ! Qu'est-ce que je disais ! Bobbyyyyyy ! T'es oùùùùù ? Revieent, y a Patoch qui souhaite procéder à une ablation !


----------

